
“The Secret History of Mac Gaming” Now Available - sohkamyung
https://secrethistoryofmacgaming.com/
======
ksec
I think all these Gaming on the Mac or developed on the Mac, all happen when
Steve Jobs wasn't in Apple.

I wonder if Steve Jobs was ever a gamer. He worked in Atari, that should means
something? It seems right after Steve Jobs came back the one thing he decide
not to focus on is gaming. And ever since then Apple hasn't been in gaming
community at all.

Apple now, is possibly the largest Gaming platform by revenue, most of those
App Store revenue, my bet is that 80%+ are from gaming. But this wasn't
because Apple thought Gaming was important, there simply had the Software
infrastructure and best hardware in place. I wish they could do the same for
Mac, but then again, I dont see Apple cares about gaming at all.

~~~
trm42
The reason why Apple's iOS App Store is so successful, is it's the only store
accessible/allowed. On Mac Apple is also competing with Steam, which probably
taxes quite a lot App Store game sales.

